# Regarding My leased line connection



## Soumalya (Jun 17, 2015)

Friends

I am very new about the lease line connection, In my office we have 6MBPS contention ration 1:1 internet lease line from Reliance.

This connection is running in a single machine, I have tried to download files from Microsoft site, but the download speed showing 1.5 MBPS.

But I was suppose to get 6MBPS download speed as its a dedicated 6MBPS line.

Please guide me.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 17, 2015)

check on speedtest.net at various times of the day. note down the result link or create an account on speedtest first and then check. if it is less, confront cc guys with that.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 17, 2015)

downloading speed also depend on the server. Try downloading youtube 1080p/4K videos, see what speed you get.

DO check with speedtest.net


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 17, 2015)

MB vs Mb difference


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2015)

X mbps connection speed=(X/8) MBps download speed.

6 mbps connection=(6/8)MBps download speed

1.5 MBps download speed=(1.5*8) mbps connection=12mbps connection

closing the thread.


----------

